# Best FREE antivirus for Win10.



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone know if there is a 'best' one? 

I'm currently using Avast on my Win7 PC, wife bought a laptop almost a month ago that came with Win10 pre installed and McAfee, the 30 day free trial is almost up.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Windows 10 includes a built-in AV program, good article about it and some other things you can do here :- http://www.howtogeek.com/225385/what's-the-best-antivirus-for-windows-10-is-windows-defender-good-enough/


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

Many thanks,....what would you do though?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'm not running 10 as a main OS yet but I think I'd go along with that article and just use the built-in Windows Defender plus MalwareBytes Anti-Exploit, and also do a scan about once a week with the free version of MalwareBytes Anti-Malware.

I use the 2 MalwareBytes products already with Windows 7. SuperAntiSpyware is also recommended a lot.

I'm no expert though, maybe someone else who is will post here and/or you could ask about this in the General Security forum here :- https://forums.techguy.org/forums/general-security.78/


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I also decided to go with windows defender + malwarebytes when I upgraded my window 8.1 system to windows 10. So far its been ok.


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, I guess that I'll run with defender & malwarebytes.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I use Avira + Malwarebytes. Windows Defender + malwarebytes is enough to keep you safe from the system threats, but Windows Defender doesn't pick up the weaker stuff, like adware.

Avira has been great for me so far, and doesn't noticeably slow down my low-end Asus T100. Performance difference is not noticeable on a desktop with an SSD.


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

Now I thought that you couldn't really run two different antivirus software on the same machine? Isn't there conflict between Defender and the other one??


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

earthman said:


> Now I thought that you couldn't really run two different antivirus software on the same machine? Isn't there conflict between Defender and the other one??


There is not. Windows Defender is automatically turned off upon installation of a different anti-virus (or so it was when I installed Avira or Avast!).


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

Using Avira definitely switches off Windows Defender as far as my W`10 desktop is concerned.


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

ll-dAb-ll said:


> There is not. Windows Defender is automatically turned off upon installation of a different anti-virus (or so it was when I installed Avira or Avast!).





Radiorails said:


> Using Avira definitely switches off Windows Defender as far as my W`10 desktop is concerned.


Many thanks for the info chaps.


----------

